# My first Reining class with Dez



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I don't know much about reining, but it looks like he has the main idea of what he has to do, its all about perfecting it now. Have you tried working on the turns on the ground? It might be easier for him to do it if he has a little more help. I dont know tho, just an idea.


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

He does get the spin when I go really slow (step by step) or from the ground, but when I try to make it more fluid, he falls apart. He also does not respond simply to my seat yet, but waits for me to use to rein to spin him.

He is also doing very well these days at keeping his head down and soft during the trot, but as seen in the video, he doesn't have it at the lope yet. 

I guess all of this stuff will just improve with lots more practice and repetition. I just feel discouraged because we have already practiced so much. After he immediately picked up the fundamentals, I continued to practice, but he has not really seemed to improve much since that initial time.


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

I know a lot of people are involved in english on this forum, but I would love to hear some feedback from a couple of you western riders (especially those who do reining or like activities).


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I think your horse has great disposition for stallion. Never seen such willing stud around here.


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

Thanks  He is a sweetie. 

I actually have to be pretty careful at the shows because he stands so quietly in between classes that people often get really close to me without thinking about it (although they all know he is a stallion). 

He was really good in this reining class because he was alone in the arena. He does okay in the classes with other horses, but he is a bit more excited. This year, as a five year old, I have seen a pretty big improvement with his exposure to showing also.


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Its good to see your hard work paying off with him AK. I'd have to say you are definitely one of the more responsible stallion owners I've run into. I know they are out there...but sometimes its hard to see past the bad ones. Thanks for making the boys look good ^_^


----------



## alucard (Dec 8, 2006)

Looks good! Nice form!


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

I dont know the correct terminalogy for reining moves but when you do your spins one rear foot needs to be planted and piveted on. If you take him and trot/jog circles and get your circles smaller and smaller until he pivets one circle around his hind foot then start the big circles over. Grow smaller and smaller until he pivets. Once he gets one good pivet down pat then move in the opposite direction. After he has both directions down pat and a full circle piveted then ask him to do two circles in the same way. Keep this up and with enough practice he will look great out there and do it with no hesitancy what so ever! Keep up the good work with him!


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback and compliments guys  I will keep working on it, and with any luck (and a lot of work) I will have an improved video to post in the future 

I will definitely try that pivot exercise also - Thanks


----------



## prettypalfrey (Mar 12, 2007)

Straightness! He needs to go in a straight line. And he also needs to not come out of his circle while doing 180's. (spins) You looked good though. I still have a terrible time keeping my girl straight. Are you allowed to do lead changes in reining or is he still learning that? You look lovely together though.


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

Thanks for the comments pretty palfrey. I will keep working on my straightness and staying in on my spins. I did a simple lead change in that class because he does not yet have the flying changes down - hopefully next year


----------

